# Rhoda (Valerie Harper) Dancing With the Stars at 74 Years Old



## SeaBreeze (Sep 16, 2013)

Rhoda (Valerie Harper), who we all know and love from years ago on the Mary Tyler Moore show, and her own show, is on Dancing With the Stars.  I just turned on the TV today, and caught the end of the show.  She looks fantastic for her age, and with terminal brain cancer, she is past her "expiration date", and her attitude is incredible.  When I see her smile, I have to smile too...lovely lady.  Here's the story from People magazine...





> Last January, actress Valerie Harper sat in her doctor's office, listening as he broke the grim news that she had terminal brain cancer and might not live through the spring.
> 
> But for the past two weeks, the actress has been enduring grueling four-hour-a-day dance rehearsals in anticipation of her Sept. 16 debut on _Dancing with The Stars_.
> 
> ...


----------



## Jillaroo (Sep 16, 2013)

_I am a great fan of Valerie she has a gorgeous personality, i wish her well in her recovery from brain cancer, let's hope she beats it, be lovely if we could see the American DWTS   _


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 17, 2013)

Watched the show last night and enjoyed it all.  Valerie was inspiring and did  her dance well.

I'm on the Brant Daugherty and  Peta Murgatroyd bandwagon right now ...   I loved their dance routine best.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Sep 17, 2013)

Jillaroo, I believe you can watch it online for free at various sites.  The show date was September 16th, that was the first episode.


----------



## That Guy (Sep 17, 2013)

Was never a fan but saddened by her diagnosis and admire her resolve.


----------

